# Mini mill recommendations



## bfjou812

Hi all,
 I just joined . I wanted to find what most people who do hobby machining think is the best mini mill. I have pretty much zero experience at machining. I can get by but not like you all. I'm looking for a mini mill,something small, not going full production, just to make some small parts and also learn something about machining. I've been looking at the Little Machine Shop 3990 and some accessories, like the x axis motorized feed. Is that a good place to start? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Eddyde

Hi Welcome to HM,
You've come to the right place, lots of help here. 
Before I can recommend a mill, it would help to know what kind of projects, parts and materials you are going to be working on?


----------



## devils4ever

Check out the PM-25MV mill and its line. I was a newbie too a few months ago and went this route. Its owner gives great support and is a sponsor here. In fact, he has his forum called Precision Matthews.

I considered the LMS mills and decided to go for a PM based on this support. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## tghsmith

I went the LMS 3990 route and have been very happy with the mill and the support,, did some posting about here,,for the money, tach, DRO's, basic spindle lock and better drill chuck before the power feed table..


----------



## Ken from ontario

I have the Canadian version of LMS 3990, if space in your shop is limited but have the budget for a more expensive mill, look for any LMS or PM model that comes with a powerful *brushless* motor and the biggest table .
LMS  and Precision Mathews both have great customer service, my experience dealing with LMS has been very positive.


----------



## DavidR8

@Ken from ontario What version is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario

DavidR8 said:


> @Ken from ontario What version is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Busy Bee mini mill model CX612.


----------



## bfjou812

Eddyde said:


> Hi Welcome to HM,
> You've come to the right place, lots of help here.
> Before I can recommend a mill, it would help to know what kind of projects, parts and materials you are going to be working on?


I would be doing small brackets ,slots some step type work. Probably would be steel , plastic or aluminum


----------



## Road_Clam

bfjou812 said:


> Hi all,
> I just joined . I wanted to find what most people who do hobby machining think is the best mini mill. I have pretty much zero experience at machining. I can get by but not like you all. I'm looking for a mini mill,something small, not going full production, just to make some small parts and also learn something about machining. I've been looking at the Little Machine Shop 3990 and some accessories, like the x axis motorized feed. Is that a good place to start? Thank you in advance.



As I do CNC machining by trade I wanted to spend the extra money on the necessary accessories that would help me complete my small projects faster and with less risk of mistakes. I went with the LMS 4190  and bought the power feed accessory. Now over a year later the extra $400 was SO worth it as far as a substantial time saver and so much less repetition on the handwheels (which ultimately is easier on your working arm muscles and joints) . Something to think about when you are old and hagged out like me..










						new LMS 4190 setup first impressions
					

So my new LMS 4190 is up and running. Spent the day learning the mill and doing some minor disassembly and cleaning and lube. Overall my mill was assembled ok from the factory. Everything works smooth and snug. My only issue is the fact my column is out of tram a total of .032" over the full...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						Some LMS4190 feedback now that i've thrown a lot of chips
					

Bottom line absolutely LOVE this mill. I enjoy some pretty intricate hobbies such as vintage motorcycles, guns and 1/5 scale gas RC models. Over the past couple months my mill has proven to be an absolute problem solver with respect to machining widgets and repairing broken components that I...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## jjtgrinder

I just bought a LMS 4962 ( Sieg X2D) about 6 weeks ago.  I also purchased the belt drive conversion kit.  The belt drive conversion kit is installed and works very well.  I have had plenty of power for the milling jobs I’ve completed thus far.
The machine needed very little adjustment to perform well.  Very satisfied thus far. Like yourself, only inet debt to do small projects.  This machine is perfect because it doesn’t take up much space. It is adequately rigid as long as you do not take heavy cuts.


----------



## jjtgrinder

I would not recommend a Grizzly Tools product.  I bought a mini lathe (G0765) from them and have had nothing but trouble with it. Every aspect of the carriage and compound were defective from the factory.  I literally spent over 50 hours of time correcting the many errors and sloppy workmanship. I realize that supposedly these are all made by the same company in China but the mini mill I bought from Little Machine Shop was much better than the lathe that I bought from grizzly tools.


----------



## bfjou812

Thank you all very much for your input and suggestions. I just got done ordering the LMS3990 I also ordered the R8 arbor set, some parallels, and the 20 piece set of end mills. Let the adventure s begin..............Again thank you for your help and I will also thank you in advance for the future help I know I will be requesting.


----------



## ARC-170

Do you have all the other tooling and accessories, like calipers, micrometers, dial test indicators, surface plate, height gauge, clamping set, DRO's, edge and center finders, etc.? Make a list of everything you find you need then order it all at once to save on shipping.

I would recommend an RPM gauge (https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3818). Just get the plug and play one and be done with it. I tried to find a cheaper way, but they all seemed like too much hassle. The one meant for the machine is awesome.


----------



## bfjou812

Yes, I have the basics, calipers,micrometer, etc. I have a plan for setting this up, just haven't had the time yet. Hopefully in the next week or 2 .


----------



## snorky

jjtgrinder said:


> I just bought a LMS 4962 ( Sieg X2D) about 6 weeks ago.  I also purchased the belt drive conversion kit.  The belt drive conversion kit is installed and works very well.  I have had plenty of power for the milling jobs I’ve completed thus far.
> The machine needed very little adjustment to perform well.  Very satisfied thus far. Like yourself, only inet debt to do small projects.  This machine is perfect because it doesn’t take up much space. It is adequately rigid as long as you do not take heavy cuts.





jjtgrinder said:


> I just bought a LMS 4962 ( Sieg X2D) about 6 weeks ago.  I also purchased the belt drive conversion kit.  The belt drive conversion kit is installed and works very well.  I have had plenty of power for the milling jobs I’ve completed thus far.
> The machine needed very little adjustment to perform well.  Very satisfied thus far. Like yourself, only inet debt to do small projects.  This machine is perfect because it doesn’t take up much space. It is adequately rigid as long as you do not take heavy cuts.


Hi jjtgrinder, I am seriously thinking of getting this machine because it is just for my strictly hobby/not for sale/not for profit  use and is $250.00, with cost of belt drive kit, less than the LMS  3990. How has it worked for you and do you recommend it now a year later? Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## jjtgrinder

snorky said:


> Hi jjtgrinder, I am seriously thinking of getting this machine because it is just for my strictly hobby/not for sale/not for profit  use and is $250.00, with cost of belt drive kit, less than the LMS  3990. How has it worked for you and do you recommend it now a year later? Thanks, Jeff.


Yes, for very small work it is fine.  I would recommend it.  I like it because I don’t do any large workpieces. My shop is small so this is all I need.
I am going to do a project which will add some rigidity to the column.
See this video.


snorky said:


> Hi jjtgrinder, I am seriously thinking of getting this machine because it is just for my strictly hobby/not for sale/not for profit  use and is $250.00, with cost of belt drive kit, less than the LMS  3990. How has it worked for you and do you recommend it now a year later? Thanks, Jeff.



Yes, I would recommend it if you’re only doing very small workpieces.  Not rigid enough for large work.  I like it because it fits in my small shop.  I’m planning to do an upgrade very similar to the one depicted in the video below.  I have the materials gathered.  Just need to start.  I plan to do the coupling to the column a little differently.  When I start, I’ll post photos and explanations.


----------



## snorky

jjtgrinder said:


> Yes, for very small work it is fine.  I would recommend it.  I like it because I don’t do any large workpieces. My shop is small so this is all I need.
> I am going to do a project which will add some rigidity to the column.
> See this video.
> 
> 
> Yes, I would recommend it if you’re only doing very small workpieces.  Not rigid enough for large work.  I like it because it fits in my small shop.  I’m planning to do an upgrade very similar to the one depicted in the video below.  I have the materials gathered.  Just need to start.  I plan to do the coupling to the column a little differently.  When I start, I’ll post photos and explanations.


Thanks. I'm probably going to order it - when they get it in stock. Jeff


----------



## Blacksuit

snorky said:


> Thanks. I'm probably going to order it - when they get it in stock. Jeff


I’m thinking about doing the same thing jeff. So many to chose from and I always second guess myself if I am getting the right one.


----------



## snorky

Blacksuit, man ain't that the truth.  Hope the tariffs don't raise the price over what they have it listed at.


----------



## ARC-170

I have an LMS 3990 and it is a great machine to start with. It's small enough to fit on a workbench in a garage, but just big enough to make hobby stuff. However, I did just upgrade to an RF-30 clone, which are huge compared to this one. I'm glad I started with a smaller one, though. I got to practice on small parts and see how the process works. Mine uses R8 tooling so when I upgraded, I was able to keep my tooling. You are limited by the size of the vise and the travel, though the 3990 has quite a bit of travel for it's size. If you get one, get a tachometer. I initially balked at the price ($160), but it's plug and play and easy to use. I've cut steel (0.025" at a pass) and it works fine. I added DRO's (I used the mill to make the parts) and that has been great. I find that the z-axis has a bit of play, but tightening the gibs seems to help. The DRO makes that somewhat a non-issue. My next big purchase will be a x-axis motorized feed, so if you have the funds, just get one.

The PM and Seig machines are good choices as well. I think Seig makes the LMS ones to their specs. I live near LMS so I can call them or even go for a visit if I need anything. They have great customer service over the phone as well.


----------



## uprightKnight

Just joined up and already a wealth of info. I've been looking at the LMS 6500 and the PM-25MV. Wondering if anyone has any thoughts. I would be mostly working on aluminum, bronze, and plastics. Maybe the occasional small piece of steel. I'm inclined to get the biggest mill I can afford, but I do have some minor spacial constraints.  Thanks.


----------



## ChazzC

I have the LMS 3990 and have added a number of upgrades including the power feed, tach & inch-leadscrews and I changed out the locking levers for the three axises to make them a little more user friendly (DRO parts are here, just haven't gotten around to installing them). In hindsight, I would go for the 4190, which is the deluxe version of the 3990, with DRO's and the interlocked spindle lock already installed: the extra money is well spent since the DRO package has more capabilities than the self-installed version I will end up with (still adequate for my needs). Overall, I am very happy with the 3990's performance and capabilities

If I had more space, more money and a shop not in the basement, I would go for the LMS 6550 bench mill (or a similar PM). However, the combination of footprint and weight would make it difficult to get in my shop - it was a struggle moving the 3990 into place.


----------

